# Call of Duty 4 runs slow(lag) my system meets recomended requirements



## atmosphere13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Man o man this is very frustrating. I have a new system. Everything is updated. I am playing call of duty 4 and it plays smooth for like 10 seconds then lags for about 2, when it lags and freezes for 2 seconds the audio repeats itself. And so on. The thing is I surpass the min. requirements and I definitely meet the recommended requirements. 

NOTE:1. the graphics card says minimum system requirements is 400 watt power supply and my system has 350 watts.
2. I am not 100% if my onboard video has been disabled. When I right click on desktop/properties/settings/ it does say 8600 gts in display/ but I read that you have to also do it in the bios or cmos? 

HELP ME OUT I'm really frustrated I have this new system that cant run this game properly. Thanks to all who help me out!  

My system. Custom built by chipsandmemory.com in san diego.

Athlon 64 X2 6000+
Asus M2N-MX SE Motherboard
2 GB DDR2 667 Memory
320 GB SATA2 Hard Drive
E-GeForce 8600 GTS

Recommended Specs

* CPU: 2.4 GHz dual core or better is recommended
* RAM: 1GB for XP; 2GB for Vista is recommended
* Harddrive: 8GB of free hard drive space
* Video card: 3.0 Shader Support recommended. Nvidia Geforce 7800 or better or ATI Radeon X1800 or better


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Power supply?


----------



## Zenithic4k (Oct 26, 2007)

I am having the same problem as you are, though I would say your problem is the power supply. Your card probably isnt getting the power it needs to render the images correctly for, well longer than 10 seconds. If your graphics card says 400w, and your running 350w, chances are your system in general is being under powered leading to your preformance problem. Check out newegg.com and look for an Antec Trio 550w that should fix it, you should see a difference in your system preformance also.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

How about heat? Make sure you have a lot of ventilation. One fan in back exhausting and one in front inhaling. Anything else is nice too. Top, side, etc.

Your rig could generate a lot of heat if the case isn't cooling properly.


----------



## atmosphere13 (Nov 9, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Lets not run before we can walk here. I have already asked what his power supply is, if you say what you just said and he already has a 700W power supply, it will be a waste of money.
> 
> Just wait until he tells us what the power supply specs are first.
> 
> Mikey.


I have 350 watt power supply with one fan in the back? But this is a fresh system and its like 60 degrees here in san diego right now. I wouldnt think its over heating.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

It is your power supply.

Tell Chips and Memory they are a waste of space:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151028 - Top dog!
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703005 - Very good!

Hope this helps,

Mikey.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Enter your full system specs into this *power calculator*, and add 30% to the total to allow for PSU inefficiency.

If the total (plus 30%) comes to around 350W and the PSU is a good make with no faults then you might get away with using it, but it leaves no room for expansion and its power output, like all PSUs, will decrease over time, causing more problems.

What make/model is your 350W PSU?

How many case fans do you have (not including the PSU or CPU fans) and how are they positioned? There should be one at the front of the case pulling cool air in, and one at the rear blowing warm air out. 120mm fans are preferable to 80mm if your case can take them as the larger fans move more air and are usually much quieter.

Run *SpeedFan* or *SensorsView* to check your PSU voltages and system temperatures at startup, with no other programs running. Make a note of all the readings, then repeat while playing a fullscreen 3D game. Comparing the 2 sets of readings will tell us if you have a problem with heat or a weak PSU. Note: a weak PSU can cause system temperatures to rise, so it could be a combination of both.

Have you installed the *AMD Dual Core Optimizer* and motherboard chipset drivers?


----------



## Zenithic4k (Oct 26, 2007)

IAmNutsAboutPCs said:


> Lets not run before we can walk here. I have already asked what his power supply is, if you say what you just said and he already has a 700W power supply, it will be a waste of money.
> 
> Just wait until he tells us what the power supply specs are first.
> 
> Mikey.


See I read that he had a 350w :grin:

I had a similar problem with my 7900 until I got a new psu, guess thats why I 'ran'.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I was waiting for him to give the full specs but he didn't so we would have to stick with the 350W guess being bad, that is why koala asked too.

The power supply theory may not be eliminated.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

the card takes likea bit of power and so does every little thing in the computer it adds up i would think that it is the psu


----------



## AveragE (Oct 12, 2008)

the problem with the lag is your anti virus
you gotta make the anti virus allow call of duty 4 to play certain features.
If you have CA anti virus then you go to options and where it says on demand scanner and real time scanner there should be a button that says modify next to them
click on them and press add and add the call of duty 4 moden warfare file in you c drive. you have to add the folders to both of the links


----------

